# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Utrogestan/Dabroston i dojenje

## MarikaPika

Ima li koja od vas iskustva i kako ste se ponasale?
Imam neki oskudan braonkasti iscedak vec par dana,pojavi se pa nestane,i danas sam na kontroli to rekla ginicki,koja zna da Pika i dalje siki,i koja mi je,bez nekog objasnjenja zasto se to javlja i sta se moze lose dogoditi,prepisala Utrogestan/Dabroston(sta nadjem).
Ja to ne bih da koristim,ako ne mora,zbog sikanja.....mozda ce spontano proci.....imala sam i u prvoj trudnoci,isto u vreme kada je trebalo da dobijem,da nisam trudna....tada sam primila 5 injekcija progesterona,i vise se nije javljalo.Da sacekam koji dan?

----------


## Sirius Black

Izvlačim ovaj stari topic jer me zanima ista stvar

----------


## MarikaPika

Samo ću ti reći da sam vrlo oprezno pratila tih dana hoće li se isedak pojačati ili promeniti u pravu krv,ali hormone nisam pila. Nakon par dana sve je nestalo i trudnoća protekla savršeno   :Heart:  
Na sledećoj kontroli sam rekla ginićki da ništa nisam koristila zbog dojenja, na šta mi je ona rekla da je upotreba utrića u takvim situacijama ravna placebu, navodno, kao da mi je dala šećernu vodicu,eto koliko je koristan.... :?  :?  :?

----------


## martinaP

Utrogestan vaginalno ni na koji način ne škodi djetetu koje doji. Uzet oralno, progesteron može eventualno smanjiti količinu mlijeka, a u toj dobi to i nije neki problem.

----------


## Sirius Black

Hvala na odgovoru. Ne trebam ga, ali pitam zato jer sam u prošloj trudnoći uzimala, pa sam mislila ako bi slučajno trebalo...

----------


## tocekica

> Utrogestan vaginalno ni na koji način ne škodi djetetu koje doji. Uzet oralno, progesteron može eventualno smanjiti količinu mlijeka, a u toj dobi to i nije neki problem.


Pao mi je kamen sa srca   :Bouncing:  . ja već 2 tj zbog smeđeg iscjedka sam na utrogestanu i baš sam bila zabrinuta kako utječe na dojenje i dal višak hormona škodi djetetu

----------


## memento

Podizem temu: da li jos neko iskustva sa upotrebom Dabrostona u trudnoci dok doji? Trudna sam 9 sedmica, pijem Dabrostom zbog hematoma, dojim jos uvijek prvo dijete - decka, ne zelim prestati ako bas bas ne moram. Na podacima o lijeku pise da nije preporucljivo uzimati za vrijeme dojenja, da se izlucuje u majcinom mlijeku. Brine me sto je to zenski hormon, a ako je istina da se izlucuje u majcinom mlijeku, to bi znacilo da svog decka kljukam zenskim hormonom?! Trazila sam na netu podatke o slicnim lijekovima, tj. istim drugih naziva i proizvodjaca, navodno, ne postoje podaci da se didrogesteron izlucuje u majcino mlijeko mada je poznato da se neke druge varijante progesterona u malim kolicinama izlucuju u mlijeko... molim iskusne za pomoc.

----------

